# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Anavar Dosage for Women- How much is TOO much and Why?

## AerialAngel

Hi Guys! 
This is my first time posting and was hoping at least a couple experienced people could help coach me along my first cycle of Anavar .
I am 5'2" 125lbs, about 15% BF, I have a vegan diet and I am a silks aerialist (google it)
My goal is simply to GET STRONGER!
I am attempting to get 150 grams of protein a day (not whey however, since it is derived from animal product)
My job requires a lot of upper body strength and flexibility so I decided to start taking Anavar - oxandrolone - in the morning with my breakfast. I don't train until after 5pm, I use light weights, and a pull up bar, along with my silks. I am going to mix in some cardio as well.
I have 50mg Capsules, and I have been told to split the dosage in half because 50mg is "too much" and I have also read most women only taking 5-15mg dosages.
Why is it "too much"? I have seen plenty of men at 150lbs take 100mg, but why would 25-50mg for a 125-130lb female, not be a good dosage to increase gains?

I am on day 2 right now, I took 25 mgs yesterday and this morning, and I have noticed that I have been peeing very frequently.
Is this normal? I am thinking maybe my body is just adjusting to the Anavar - oxandrolone - ? or is this a sign that 25mg is "too much"?

Are there any women that have experience using 25mg dosages or higher? 

I just want to make sure that I am not going to permanently hurt myself by "overdosing"!

Thanks for the help!

----------


## MuscleInk

> Hi Guys!
> This is my first time posting and was hoping at least a couple experienced people could help coach me along my first cycle of Anavar .
> I am 5'2" 125lbs, about 15% BF, I have a vegan diet and I am a silks aerialist (google it) :stiletto:
> My goal is simply to GET STRONGER!
> I am attempting to get 150 grams of protein a day (not whey however, since it is deprived from animal product)
> My job requires a lot of upper body strength and flexibility so I decided to start taking Anavar - oxandrolone - in the morning with my breakfast. I don't train until after 5pm, I use light weights, and a pull up bar, along with my silks. I am going to mix in some cardio as well.
> I have 50mg Capsules, and I have been told to split the dosage in half because 50mg is "too much" and I have also read most women only taking 5-15mg dosages.
> Why is it "too much"? I have seen plenty of men at 150lbs take 100mg, but why would 25-50mg for a 125-130lb female, not be a good dosage to increase gains?
> 
> ...


I've had my wife on two cycles. Her first was 10mg/d. Her second cycle was 25mg/d. Anavar can result in some virilization effects (clitoromegaly being one) which can be a concern among some women (my wife included).

----------


## AerialAngel

how did your wife's second cycle with 25mg go? did she experience any problems?

----------


## Giggle

Hi there and welcome!
In my opinion 25 mg to start IS to high. Most women start at 5-10, and occasionally will go to 20. I do know women who've gone higher, sure. But the higher the dose - the greater the sides.
You have to think about safety. 
And why not see what results you can get at a lower dose first??

It's interesting to me that women routinely will double their dose (like 5 to 10, or 10 to 20). Men might go up, but they don't skip from 60 to 120mg, for example.
Good luck! Don't forget about the Women's Forum where we can talk in private if you want.
No offense to you boys tho - you all are wonderful

----------


## MuscleInk

> how did your wife's second cycle with 25mg go? did she experience any problems?


It went well. She experienced headaches at 25mg/d. Nothing severe and they were infrequent but she hadn't experienced any at 10mg.

Sexually she reported heightened sensitivity.

She kept her cycle short. 6 wks and then she discontinued.

I will likely set her up on a 25mg/d cycle again at the beginning of summer.

----------


## Bonaparte

At 25 mg daily, you stand a good chance of encountering some side effects effects (which should reverse themselves if the Var is discontinued immediately). Namely vocal changes and maybe some facial hair growth. And that's if your Oxandrolone doesn't contain some Dbol or Winstrol ...

And women don't tolerate steroids like men do because their bodies aren't meant to, so they react much more dramatically to an increase in androgenic activity. These are "male" hormone derivatives, and will essentially turn you into a man at high enough doses; the same way that a man can be turned into a woman with high doses of estrogen (how much do you know about transexuals?). We're talking about secondary sexual characteristics here, as well as the cessation of reproductive function. 

Here's how to lower your dose: 
Split the capsules open and dump the powder into a small bottle. 
Combine with oil (whatever ingestible oil you have around) to make a 5 or 10 mg/ml suspension. 
Shake well, and draw with an oral syringe.

----------


## GSXRvi6

Wife just finished up 15mg / day, sex drive is through the room, she took on some water with it.

TINY bit of acne toward the end, no other sides.

----------


## AerialAngel

> At 25 mg daily, you stand a good chance of encountering some side effects effects (which should reverse themselves if the Var is discontinued immediately). Namely vocal changes and maybe some facial hair growth. And that's if your Oxandrolone doesn't contain some Dbol or Winstrol ...
> 
> And women don't tolerate steroids like men do because their bodies aren't meant to, so they react much more dramatically to an increase in androgenic activity. These are "male" hormone derivatives, and will essentially turn you into a man at high enough doses; the same way that a man can be turned into a woman with high doses of estrogen (how much do you know about transexuals?). We're talking about secondary sexual characteristics here, as well as the cessation of reproductive function. 
> 
> Here's how to lower your dose: 
> Split the capsules open and dump the powder into a small bottle. 
> Combine with oil (whatever ingestible oil you have around) to make a 5 or 10 mg/ml suspension. 
> Shake well, and draw with an oral syringe.


As far as lowering my dosage accurately, each 50mg pill weighs .5 grams, so I figured if I take .1 grams it will be close enough to be 10mgs. However, combining it with oil makes me wonder how well they will mix together. How do I know when draw the mixture into the syringe that it's 10ml of anavar ? What percentage of the mixture will be oil?

----------


## Bonaparte

> As far as lowering my dosage accurately, each 50mg pill weighs .5 grams, so I figured if I take .1 grams it will be close enough to be 10mgs. However, combining it with oil makes me wonder how well they will mix together. How do I know when draw the mixture into the syringe that it's 10ml of anavar? What percentage of the mixture will be oil?


This is why you have to do a bit of math and shake the bottle well before each draw.

----------


## dusted411

Good thread, I literally just grabbed my girl 100 10mg oxandrolones made by the Bayer asprin company and she is very similar in height , weight and bf% so I'm very interested in you're progress I'm going to start her on 10mgs and go from there I'm pretty sure after reading this thanks for the insight.

----------


## jude662

My wife is about a week into a 10mg Anavar cycle as well. No sides, no increase in libido, no nothing. She does seem a little meaner than usual though lol

----------


## ngtmarpete

> Good thread, I literally just grabbed my girl 100 10mg oxandrolones made by the Bayer asprin company and she is very similar in height , weight and bf% so I'm very interested in you're progress I'm going to start her on 10mgs and go from there I'm pretty sure after reading this thanks for the insight.


Bayer does not make Oxandrolone. I am familiar with the product you are referring to. Not sure if it's legit Anavar , but I know it isn't produced by Bayer.

----------


## Yabuddddy

I had my wife do an 8 week Var cycle. Started her at 10mg/day and by week 7 she was up to 30mg/day, then I tapered her to 10mg/day for her last week. No side effects other than increased libido, good strength gains and definitely put on some lean muscle. She loved it and will do another cycle in about 10 weeks.

----------

